# aj pics from 15



## MissKristy (Dec 1, 2007)

sorry for late pics


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

Very nice Aj's man, did you weigh the 2 bigguns?

Jimmy


----------



## MissKristy (Dec 1, 2007)

yes bigest was 60 and other was 46 i was wondering if scale was wrong i could hardley pick them up


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

MissKristy said:


> yes bigest was 60 and other was 46 i was wondering if scale was wrong i could hardley pick them up


I'd say the scales are right on man!

Great catch brother!!!!:thumbup:

Thanks for posting!!!!

Jimmy


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

Those are some big ajs. Live bait or jigging?


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Very nice job on Aj's. Congratulations.


----------



## Choozee (Jun 12, 2010)

Nice!

Sent from my iPad using Forum Runner


----------



## MissKristy (Dec 1, 2007)

We caught them on jigs and live bait the 2 bigest were caught on about a three pound bait


----------



## CAPEHORN 31 (Jan 13, 2011)

Nice AJ''s.. thanks for sharing the pics!!!


----------



## 706Z (Mar 30, 2011)

Very nice,grade of jacks!


----------



## MissKristy (Dec 1, 2007)

Next time we go out I am going to try some of the squidtail jigs


----------



## Captain Jake Adams (Oct 3, 2007)

Very nice fish!


----------



## CAPEHORN 31 (Jan 13, 2011)

MissKristy said:


> Next time we go out I am going to try some of the squidtail jigs


I have no doubt you will do good with them! Send us the pics and we will get you on the website! :thumbsup:


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Very nice sting of AJs, bet they wore you out!!


----------



## MissKristy (Dec 1, 2007)

O yea caught about ten or twelve


----------



## Mryin334 (Feb 24, 2012)

Nice catch.


----------

